# Corn cob



## kit s (Apr 4, 2018)

Ok I have smoked with a lot of wood, but never corn cob.
Have seen on a couple post were corn cob was used.
What type of flavor does it give items smoked?
Inquiring mind (small as it is) wants to know.
Kit


----------



## buzzy (Apr 4, 2018)

Can’t give any insight on this but I’m interested in that myself. I’ll be keeping an eye on this. Someone will be along to let us know


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

I have never Cobb smoked but we a local place that does and they ship all over the world. It is a bold distinctive smell and flavor. I am a huge fan but i bet it would go bad quickly and will prob need some practice to get it right


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2018)

There are a lot of guys on here that use corn cob pellets in their Amazen pellet smokers.
Al


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

i need to get me some corn Cobb pellets.


----------



## buzzy (Apr 4, 2018)

Any Tractor Supply near. Some sell a horse bedding made from corn cobs


----------



## daveomak (Apr 4, 2018)

Cob adds a great flavor to the meat....   The odor from the cob smoke, is weird...  kind of pungent...  But the flavor does NOT reflect the odor...
It's worth giving it a try...   Like previously mentioned....  Tractor Supply has it....


----------



## tropics (Apr 4, 2018)

Here is a link to the original post on the cob pellets,you may need the SKU # for the store to find it
Richie
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bestcob®-corn-cob-pellets-for-amnps.149282/


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 4, 2018)

I checked the local TS store. They do not carry best cob. Seems the stores that do carry it are limited. Closest one to me is in Missouri.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 4, 2018)

You will need the SKU#..  have them look it up in their computer inventory.....


----------



## buzzy (Apr 4, 2018)

I’m in luck. The local TSC has them in stock. Have to get some to try. Is it best used for a certain meat or is it good all around


----------



## tropics (Apr 4, 2018)

buzzy said:


> I’m in luck. The local TSC has them in stock. Have to get some to try. Is it best used for a certain meat or is it good all around



I have done Pork,Fish,an Poultry very pleasant mild taste.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Apr 4, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I checked the local TS store. They do not carry best cob. Seems the stores that do carry it are limited. Closest one to me is in Missouri.


inda thats not a bad ride I got mine in Ga. LOL
Richie


----------



## zwiller (Apr 4, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Cob adds a great flavor to the meat....   The odor from the cob smoke, is weird...  kind of pungent...  But the flavor does NOT reflect the odor...
> View attachment 359571



Agree with Dave.  I like the aroma since it reminds me of my younger holidays since my uncle used cobs in his fireplace.  It IS a little weird because the odor seems rather strong but the flavor it imparts is not, but quite mellow.  Some say the mellowest of all.  Works well on cheese too.


----------



## kit s (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks all....may see if I can snag some and of course try it out.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 4, 2018)

Photo of a display dad had set up at the New York State Fair in the early 50's.

My dad cured and smoked hams, bacons, etc. and smoked with corn cobs.  At first with whole dried shelled cobs, then a few years later he got the local grist mill to crush the corn cobs into popped popcorn-sized pieces. But, as farmers stopped shelling their corn, shipping it whole to producers, the supply eventually dried up.  Ensilage was the next best thing, but storing it was a volatile problem - burlap bags touching each other would cause spontaneous combustion.  They had to be separated and there just wasn't room for that with 20 - 100 lb. bags purchased at a time from grist mills over 80 miles away after the local plant closed.  I made many, many trips with my dad's old chevy truck with the cap on to keep them dry.  By that time the State Inspection dissolved and reverted to Federal Inspection, bringing on a whole plethora of new, more rigid inspection laws, eventually forcing my mom (who ran the store after dad passed) to sell it; lock, stock and barrel. 

But, Todd Johnson told me about Corn Cob pellets available as horse bedding at Tractor Supply, so I got right on it and got a 40 lb. bag of them.  WOW!  Smelling that sweet corn cob smoke brought back wonderful memories!  I use them along with wood pellets (2 parts corn cob to 1 part wood) for the best flavor profile!  I've used Pitmaster's, as well as Apple and Maple wood pellets, love them all!  The corn cob is sweeter than all wood, giving it a distinctive sweet smoke!


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> View attachment 359589
> 
> 
> Photo of a display dad had set up at the New York State Fair in the early 50's.
> ...




Very nice 

My mom is from Lafargeville and I have in Omar/watertown/lafargeville/harrisville/carthage/loweville  and many other areas of Jefferson county


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Apr 4, 2018)

has anybody tried running this with a mix of pellets through their pellet cooker ??


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 4, 2018)

wanna-be-smoker said:


> has anybody tried running this with a mix of pellets through their pellet cooker ??


Cob pellets are smaller and more crumbly than most wood pellets, so I'm not sure how well the auger would work moving them along the tube. Seems more likely to get jammed, to me. It's a nice idea though, especially at $10 for a 40# bag. If anyone's tried it, I'd like to know.
I've mentioned here many times before that my favorite combination on bacon and ham is about 70% cob and 30% cherry pellets. My daughter and s.i.l. drove up one time when I was smoking, and they asked if I was roasting corn?


----------

